# NIK Software - Worth the money? I've seen bad reviews...



## Drew1992 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am interested in NIK Software - The Complete Collection, Viveza, Efex, Colorefex, etc...
If you use this software or have used it in the past, is it worth the money? 
Are there issues with the software installation for Windows 7? 
Good or bad technical support? Any issues?
I will be using it with CS5. I also use Lightroom 3 and Camera RAW.
Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## NateS (Jul 1, 2011)

I use the full filter pack for capture nx2 and it is great.  I have also seen some great stuff from silver efex pro.  I personally think it is worth the money.


----------



## Drew1992 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply! I'm not sure what capture nx2 is? Is that something they put out after the Nik Software complete collection?
Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2011)

Capture NX2 has the same Control Point or U-Point technology found in Viveza. Viveza offers amazing image adjustment tools that even beginners can utilize--without years and years of practice. Nik Software is the company that took over Nikon Capture's development a few years back, and the COntrol Point/U-Point technology is the same thing under differing names, depending on which app you get it in.

Nik has some pretty good software tools...many serious workers use their products...it is hard to put a price on software tools.


----------



## Drew1992 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Derrel! I appreciate the feedback very much.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 1, 2011)

I do have the Nik software. I have used them since 2001 for digital photography. I worked for a studio that shot film. When we bought a digital SLR we kept doing things the same including using filters and gradient glass. But, it seemed like there was no advantage to digital , we were still spending the same amount of time on shoots. Then we came across Nik software and voila, we saw how digital could be a good solution for some of our shoots. After we purchased the Nik filters, we were taking less shots. There was no more "shoot a pose, hold it, shoot it again with a filter, etc..." We could now apply any filters after the fact. I think the main reason they get some bad reviews is people think the filters will magically "fix" bad photos. Although they can enhance, they cannot perform miracles. They are a nice tool that I use a lot. I'm sure they have trials of everything. Check them out for yourself.


----------



## ann (Jul 1, 2011)

Never read the reviews, but i use the software all the time.

Download some trial version and see for yourself. As Christina has mentioned software is not going to turn a bad shot into a masterpiece.

Capture NX2 is a Nikon product that Nik is involved with (see Derrel"s remarks)  It is ok, a bit bulky , have never used it with the Nik plugin's so I can't comment on that, but I am very happy with Nik's products.

I have found their customer support very helpful and always a positive experience. Rarely needed it, but when I did it was terrific.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 2, 2011)

I own the entire Nik collection.  Best money you can spend on PS plugins IMO.  Just like CS5, its expensive, but wort it.  VERY versatile.

Edit:  I prefer Capture NX 2 over Lightroom 2.x for my raw editing.  And then CS5 for adding "flavor."


----------



## ann (Jul 2, 2011)

Nik, has a special right now. I believe it is for a week. Color Efex and Silver Efex Pro for about 180 dollars. Received an email regarding this yesterday.  If you have one or the other you can purchase the missing one fairly cheap.  

IMHO, Silver Efex is the best for converting to Black and White. Reminds me of my darkroom.

I use PS as the platform for the Nik bundle, along with Topaz and OnOne but use Nik much more than the other two.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 2, 2011)

Agree with Ann,  love the Silver Efex and use it as well.  I use it with PS platform and use Color Efex with the NX2 platform.  Download a free trial and give it a go and see if you like it, if so take advantage of the sale.  
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 4, 2011)

Drew1992 said:


> I am interested in NIK Software - The Complete Collection, Viveza, Efex, Colorefex, etc...
> If you use this software or have used it in the past, is it worth the money?
> Are there issues with the software installation for Windows 7?
> Good or bad technical support? Any issues?
> ...



I have the full collection and do use it in both Lightroom and CS5 with absolutely no problems.  Viveza 2 is just a fantastic editor (my opinion) and the things you can do with Colorefex should be illegal :mrgreen:...I have SilverEfex Pro, but I have not used it yet for B&W conversions, this is on my list of things to do this summer - experiment with B&W imagery...

I  run it under Win 7, 64 bit and have had absolutely no problems with the day-to-day running nor did I have any problems with the install.  

Never had to use any of their technical support, but I have attended some of their webinars and have found them quite helpful. :thumbup:

I also have Lightroom, CS5 and Camera Raw, although I do not use the latter, because I do my raw conversions in Lightroom.  All of the Nik applications work very well in CS5.  Photoshop treats each "NIK application" as a "layer" and if you use say, three of their apps on an image, then you will have at least three layers in addition to the original background.  I would say - "go for it" - but you can download any and all apps for 15 days, and use them for free.  If you go to a NIK webinar, then they usually give you a code to get a discount of about 15% on their product or products.  You can check the webinar schedule here: http://www.niksoftware.com/learnmore/usa/index.php and find one or more that cover the products.  HTH.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## loislane (Jul 6, 2011)

ann said:


> Nik, has a special right now. I believe it is for a week. Color Efex and Silver Efex Pro for about 180 dollars. Received an email regarding this yesterday.  If you have one or the other you can purchase the missing one fairly cheap.
> 
> IMHO, Silver Efex is the best for converting to Black and White. Reminds me of my darkroom.]
> 
> I agree, download the trial, you will get hooked. Now I want to buy. Use with PSCS5. Amazing b and w results. Just amazing.


----------



## Drew1992 (Jul 8, 2011)

THANK YOU so much everyone for your input! I took your advice and downloaded the Free 15 day Trial and so far I have only used Viveza 2 and man is it awesome!!! Talk about precise editing in much less time! Amazing! My sister is a university student so I may see if she is able to get me a student discount on the collection. 
I do my RAW conversion in Camera RAW and use LR for importing and organizing my images. With using NIK software, what do you all typically do in terms of your workflow? 
Do you import into LR or CS5, convert your RAW images in either LR or Camera RAW, do a few basic edits there with WB, Camera Profile, removing blemishes, etc and then head to NIK Software such as, Viveza 2 for more overall editing, then use other software such as SEIM Effects or LR or CS5 Plug-in's, presets, textures, overlays, etc for the finishing touches?
I am a newbie trying to figure out a good, much more efficient workflow for my editing process. I'd appreciate any and all input about your workflow and what you do from importing to print.
Thanks!


----------

